# complaining about my price is to high!



## cheftraysmith (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm doing a catering for 75 ppl, meatballs, chicken wings, shrimp app, ribs for 50 ppl, blacken chix alfredo pasta, and I'm delivering it 40 minutes away, and they talking about $13.45 per person is to much!!!!! Really! can I get some fed back on this, is that price to high?


----------



## happyhound (May 19, 2014)

Seems like a reasonable cost to me but I don't know your local. If you haven't secured the gig yet try offering them a freebee. A couple of desserts or something. Of course let them know what the cost would be first & then offer it. It works sometimes. Depends on your competition too. If this is a re-occurring event maybe a smaller profit is in order to secure future events. Do you have a track record? If you are just starting out you might have to lower your cost. However I'm a firm believer in not giving up the $. Again, offer them something at no cost... Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## chef hanz (Jun 2, 2014)

Shrimp ribs chicken meatballs delivery set up under 14 sounds fair to me


----------



## wartface (Feb 19, 2015)

Some customer's have a need and deep feeling they need to negotiate the price lower no matter what the original price you quote. If you margins are already tight you would be better off re selling them on what a great value they are getting. Some customers will say ok then that's fine and give you the order. If... They have found a better deal and you can't get your pricing there... You are better off walking away from the deal than you are doing the work and breaking even or losing money. 

Sales is an art form...


----------



## crystalwernicke (Feb 22, 2015)

That was typically $18 at my hotel, with the banquet being within the building. So yours is reasonable. People like to complain a lot, never understanding how much work we have to invest into cooking, utilities, traveling, supplies, etc etc. It's a shame.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

They have decided on a protein heavy menu and need to realize that rising prices are driving the quote.
Like the value added idea.
Maybe a big cobbler or bread pudding.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome to the world of catering! Lowballers, get used to them because they are out there in droves. Your price is reasonable, don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Ask the client if they think they can get this menu from ANY one else for that price, let alone less. 

That's  why I tended to price high, so the client could do their duty and whittle it down....right to where --I-- 

wanted it. Its like selling on ebay, NO one wants to pay your asking price, even if its a dollar for a Rolls Royce, 

they wanna hold out for 75 cents.


----------

